# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  krostki na penisie

## Mar1111123

Mam problem...
Na żołędzi mam krostki (zdjęcie)
Czy to coś poważnego?
Czy do urologa potrzeba skierowanie?

Dziękuję za odpowiedz.

----------


## Karaoke

Mnie to wygląda na grudki perliste - porównaj ze zdjęciami w necie.

----------

